# "My First PC"



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

So I wanna build my son his first computer, and I'm wondering what I should put in it. It's going to end up being used mostly for web surfing, homework, light gaming (like the games on disney's and hotwheels sites) and music. I want to keep his computer clean, block _those_ sites from his computer and disable any means for malware to hijack his computer. any good ideas as far as hardware, cards, and software?

oh, this is being made for a 9 year old.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'd seriously consider a Mac or Linux box. You'll have fewer opportunities for malware and a diminished list of downloadable programs. 

If it must be a PC, I'd get the cheapest one possible, store NO private data on it, and put it in the DMZ area of your network with no access to the rest of the network. I'd also run AVG, as I find it's the least annoying security software.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Dell Vostro with a decent graphics card, 2 GB RAM, 320 or bigger SATA HDD, DVD-RW
Windows XP (maybe upgrade to Windows 7 later on this year, if it proves to be worthwhile)
Firefox browser with Adblock Plus & Fox Filter
OpenDNS


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

thanks.
would a linux box support web-based games? the only reason i would want this computer to be able to access the rest of the network is for our media server (all our music/video files are on a single harddrive) how about security features? I don't wan't him to have full access to the C:\ as of yet. but at the same time I wan't to eventually teach him how to troubleshoot/upgrade his own box.

**squee** this is so cool!! My son's at the age where I can start showing him the nifty world of computers. I almost wish I could take him back to the early 90's so I can show him 8/16bit gaming, dial up bbs'ing, and life at 2400bps (memories... o/") Now If I could only find a way to make science and math interesting for him. **sigh** he'd rather play smackdown though.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

How about a netbook? Simple, cheap, yet still customizable for your needs...


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

I kinda want to build it myself, rather then just buying one. I know it could be easier to just buy one, but... I donno. I remember my 386 and the fun I had with new computers and upgrades. I want my son to experiance the same thing. who here know's the sentiment I'm trying to express?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Many of the web-based games use Flash, so any platform that supports Flash should cover most of the ground. If he's further along than you think and wants to play some serious games (ie WoW), Windows is probably the best solution.

Filtering is going to have to be handled with software and _continuing parental involvement_.

It is probably cheaper to buy a pre-built machine and build it up as necessary if you go the Windows route. You can often buy a serviceable machine with some hope of warranty and support for less than you can build one.

If cost is an issue, you can buy two or three complete Windows systems for the price of a basic Macintosh.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Two systems maybe, Mr. Harsh, but three is pushing it, unless you go to really sketchy components. You all know I'm no Mac fan, but as a platform for kids it's a lot more manageable.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

xIsamuTM said:


> I kinda want to build it myself, rather then just buying one.


If you want to assemble a machine, make it the one that you use. Learning by experimentation on someone else's daily driver is a recipe for disappointment.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'd seriously consider a Mac or Linux box. You'll have fewer opportunities for malware and a diminished list of downloadable programs.
> 
> If it must be a PC, I'd get the cheapest one possible, store NO private data on it, and put it in the DMZ area of your network with no access to the rest of the network. I'd also run AVG, as I find it's the least annoying security software.


+1 except I would suggest Avast.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Building it will almost certainly cost more than a prebuilt..
I quit building basic PCs a few years ago, costs more by the time you get all the peices (especialy with the OS)..

As far as a new one, dell (I know lots hate them) makes some very inexpensive ones.. Just remember to upgrade the video card to a dedicated one.. We just got one at work, core2,2gig,250 drive, mouse,key,lcd for 512$ delivered..


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

xIsamuTM said:


> So I wanna build my son his first computer, and I'm wondering what I should put in it. It's going to end up being used mostly for web surfing, homework, light gaming (like the games on disney's and hotwheels sites) and music. I want to keep his computer clean, block _those_ sites from his computer and disable any means for malware to hijack his computer. any good ideas as far as hardware, cards, and software?
> 
> oh, this is being made for a 9 year old.


Mac Mini. Everything you need .... perfect.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

xIsamuTM said:


> thanks.
> would a linux box support web-based games?


Yes, Mots online games run under Flash or Shockwave, easily added to a standard Firefox Browser under the Penguin.



xIsamuTM said:


> I almost wish I could take him back to the early 90's so I can show him 8/16bit gaming, dial up bbs'ing, and life at 2400bps (memories... o/")


*2400* You're showing your (young) age. I started off life with a 150/300 baud acoustic coupler


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

Hehe... I'm young, compared to others!!!


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

+1 on AVAST! antivirus.
Much better than AVG.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Two systems maybe, Mr. Harsh, but three is pushing it, unless you go to really sketchy components.


The Mac product line starts at 599.00, but that doesn't include a display, keyboard or mouse. It wouldn't be at all difficult to do something for $300 complete with Vista Home if you know what to look for. Vista Home alone will cost you around $95 (OEM).


> You all know I'm no Mac fan, but as a platform for kids it's a lot more manageable.


There is no doubt that the Mac is a much cleaner and more friendly setup, but it comes at a relatively high entry price and offers little in the way of opportunities for a prospective computer tinker unless you get into the Mac Pro ($2299 and up) level.

Due to the expense of the OS itself, Linux makes an attractive solution for the Wintel hardware and it does support Flash and modern browsers but configuration for a particular hardware platform may negate the savings if you aren't in it to figure out Linux.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

kfcrosby said:


> I started off life with a 150/300 baud acoustic coupler


My first modem connection was on a ASR-33 Teletype at 110 baud over an acoustic coupler.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ASR-33_Teletype

My first modem was a Vicmodem 1600 (connected to a Commodore 64) that plugged into the handset cord of a dial telephone.

I'm not sure if I can explain dial telephones, acoustic couplers or even handsets to anyone who has never used one.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

harsh said:


> .
> 
> I'm not sure if I can explain dial telephones, acoustic couplers or even handsets to anyone who has never used one.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

here is a pretty good dell deal if you dont want to build one.....
http://www.techbargains.com/news_displayItem.cfm/151107


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Depending on what sites your son wants to visit.... we bought the Fisher Price "Easy Link" for our 5 year old, and it works really well. Your 9 year old might be a little old for the sites that Fisher Price links to, but I'll throw it out there anyway.....

My 5 year old isn't quite able to type in web addresses on his own (but getting close), so this device makes it really easy to navigate to a handful of different sites. Unfortunately, no disney, or noggin, which are a couple of his favorites, but he's got arthur and bob the builder and dragon tales plus a few more...

Once the FIsher PRice software is open, the only way to exit/minimize is to provide a password - which my 5 year old doesn't have, so he can't get anywhere that I don't want him to, at this point.


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

i know people hate vista but i have run it since day oneee on propr hardware and have had no issues point is it haas good parentisl controld built in and by the way windows 7 has a feature you can turn on that will rolback any changes done on logof


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

I think your son needs dual screens...Two HDD's, trick it out. LOL jk. building a computer is fun i was going to build mine but i ended up buying it. 

Would a 9 yr old really use a computer for HW no and days? lol i just dont rememeber using one when i was 9...times change a lot. Like everyone has suggested a linux i would suggest the same. Really no worries on malware, plus at the age of 9 IMHO i dont think they need anything fancy BUT i dont have kids.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dmurphy said:


> Mac Mini. Everything you need .... perfect.


Everything but a monitor, keyboard mouse and any kind of useful software.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

harsh said:


> Everything but a monitor, keyboard mouse and any kind of useful software.


:lol:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Another route to consider is recently retired leased computers. Buy a couple, rebuild them up. Might be cheaper, definitely a learning experience, but likely not a bad one.

Or I can send you some parts...


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> If it must be a PC, I'd get the cheapest one possible, store NO private data on it, and put it in the DMZ area of your network with no access to the rest of the network. I'd also run AVG, as I find it's the least annoying security software.












"I do not think that means what you think it means."

IP addresses in the DMZ are fully exposed to the Internet, as if there was no router/firewall at all, yet still have full access to the internal network. That might great for a public server, but BAD for a child's PC.

There are other security features to restrict or outright deny the computer Internet access, while still allowing it access to the local LAN, but that's not what the DMZ is for.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

I have an 8 year old and recently gave him a laptop. It's an older laptop (4 1/2 yrs old) but runs well and is currently running Windows 7 very well. Had an equally good desk top that I offered and he wanted the laptop hands down. The current young generation is all about mobility. If I didn't have this old laptop, I would have gone with a net book in order to give him that mobility he wanted in the house. Using Avast and parental control settings as well as discussed with him good, safe practices of using the internet. Of course, parental oversight is a must.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

IIP said:


> "I do not think that means what you think it means."
> 
> IP addresses in the DMZ are fully exposed to the Internet, as if there was no router/firewall at all, yet still have full access to the internal network. That might great for a public server, but BAD for a child's PC.
> 
> There are other security features to restrict or outright deny the computer Internet access, while still allowing it access to the local LAN, but that's not what the DMZ is for.


A true DMZ is sorta protected from both the full internet and the intranet. Few home routers do a true DMZ--they expose one IP address on the intranet to default forwarding from the Internet.

Using a good firewall on the "First" computer, that blocks all new outgoing access is a good idea.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

He might not be using it for homework yet, but soon. 4th and 5th grade are when you start doing essays, reports, science projects and all the stuff we loved about school (that made other people cringe.)
I remember learing how to type on some game for the Commodore 64, asdf jkl;... man I wish I could remember its name. and had a good emulator. or heck, a good program to teach a kid how to type.

above all I wish I had my tax return already so I could take action on this computer!


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

harsh said:


> Everything but a monitor, keyboard mouse and any kind of useful software.


Sure, because iPhoto, iMovie, iDVD, iChat, Safari, Mail, Pages, Keynote, Numbers are all useless, right?

*sigh* I promised myself I wouldn't do this....


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

If you insist of building your computer, you can get the parts from www.newegg.com . However, many of the pre-built systems are also quite cheap, even if they come with Vista. One thing that you can do is expand the memory to 2 GB... it's quite cheap and is quite a performance improvement.

I would also recommend placing the computer in a common area such as the living room. That is an excellent way of making sure he is visiting the proper sites. Also, make sure that AVG or Avast is installed.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

xIsamuTM said:


> I remember learing how to type on some game for the Commodore 64, asdf jkl;... man I wish I could remember its name. and had a good emulator. or heck, a good program to teach a kid how to type.


I learned on the C-64 as well.

Mavis Beacon teaches Typing.... which a quick google search revealed is still available for newer computers as well.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Mark Holtz said:


> If you insist of building your computer, you can get the parts from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tiger Direct also has some insane barebones deals from time to time. You get Motherboard, CPU, Ram, and a case. Add your HD, Optical Drive, Video card (if you want more than onboard video), and throw it all together.

We've bought a few of these over the years, and they _can_ be really good deals, plus you get to put everything together, which is always fun.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> they _can_ be really good deals, plus you get to put everything together, which is always fun.


Exactly. Computers are like big people legos!!


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

+1 on the barebones idea, and if you can find one with a decent mobo, you wont need a video card(unless he is going to be playing some 3-d games)


----------

